# Looking for J/24 owners in Chicago:



## Frenzy (Jun 27, 2001)

The J/24 fleet in Chicago is interested in meeting other owners in the Chicago area.
We are thinking of having a J/DAY get together. BBQ, Speed and Tuning Clinic, Fun Race, etc. 

If you own a J/24 or are interested in the J/24 and live in Chicago or the surrounding area please contact me [email protected]


----------

